
Polymon - faza
https://polymon.polymer-project.org/
======
cdata
Author of the game here. We built Polymon for the Polymer Summit to help
attendees connect with the team and show off features of the web platform.
Team members all have QR codes on their badges that can be scanned by
attendees to "catch" the Polymon. Locations of the scanned Polymer team
members are updated on a map as they are scanned. There is also a battle
system where you form a team of your caught Polymon and link up with someone
near by for a local challenge.

I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
k__
So you can't do anything without these QR-codes?

~~~
cdata
For now, no. But eventually we are considering expanding the game for a few
other conferences and incorporate other neat platform features like physical
web beacons. Eventually we might add a general mechanic that allows anyone to
participate, but in the near term it is just meant to be a reference game for
others who are interested in building apps on the web platform.

------
dC7ark
This is new equivalent PokemonGO?

~~~
Spazer
It's already more of a game...

